# Bud Light Budweiser Cruzin Cooler 300 Watt Electric Scooter Tailgating Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $299.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Mar-22-2013 10:34:48 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $499.99
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

